# Berlin Racycle



## David Brown (Jun 3, 2016)

Just picked up this Berlin Racycle  .Made in Berlin Ontario  Which was changed to Kitchener in 1914 when WW1 started. Bike has Fauber Standard crank and early Hussey bar stem ,branded made by CCM pat date 1901. Bike was made about 10 miles from me.The Berlin Racycle Company made Racycle bicycles there .I would think bike was made in early teens before 1914.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 3, 2016)

Very cool. Love that head badge.
 Thanks for sharing. All original?


----------



## cruisersbylou (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey Dave very sweet ride. Looks great. Thanks for showing.


----------



## David Brown (Jun 3, 2016)

Thats a good question about all original.The fenders are suspect and the seat looks a little later but all has more than likely been on there 80 years or more .I had wheels and hubs that match what was on it . Front had a metal rim on it but had 32 spoke hub with long nipples so think it might have been changed to metal at some time.


----------



## Wcben (Jun 3, 2016)

Beautiful Berlin David, congrats on a great find!  That hussey stem looks like its in great shape!


----------



## oldy57 (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice bike Dave. Is the front rim painted or nickel plated. I just found a 28" rear wheel that looks like old nickel plating. It is not in the best shape, 28" British size.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 7, 2016)

Nice find!
Todd


----------



## David Brown (Jun 8, 2016)

Sure would like to have a copy of that if possible.
Dave


----------

